# Three leaves?/!



## widairyfarms (Oct 3, 2014)

So I have started ten seeds. I have some good space, air is moving light height is good (running 18-6) MD Myco added and even compost tea. I've had them above ground (indoor) for almost three weeks now. I have one plant that has the three leaf mutation but that's not my question. My plants are not growing tall but they are growing leaves. I've only got like three nodes and the plants only have three leaves per node. My question is do a specific strain or am I being impatient? I know its not sativa because of the how fat the leaves are. The stems are going from purple to a normal color now. All the leaves are a nice dark/med green and a little over an inch long. Just one is the color of bright green but that plant is in a different soil mixture (way more natural mater). The only other thing is that when they got over an inch tall I put them in individual 3-5 pots (I realize I transplanted too soon but any help would ease my nerves. I think they are doing well each day but the three leaf thing baffles me. Thanks for any help
 widairyfarms


----------



## kaotik (Oct 3, 2014)

that's normal;
they start with sets of 1 leaf, then 3, then 5.. etc.

likely just being impatient, i'm betting the next node will have 5 leaves.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2014)

widairyfarms said:


> So I have started ten seeds. I have some good space, air is moving light height is good (running 18-6) MD Myco added and even compost tea. I've had them above ground (indoor) for almost three weeks now. I have one plant that has the three leaf mutation but that's not my question. My plants are not growing tall but they are growing leaves. I've only got like three nodes and the plants only have three leaves per node. My question is do a specific strain or am I being impatient? I know its not sativa because of the how fat the leaves are. The stems are going from purple to a normal color now. All the leaves are a nice dark/med green and a little over an inch long. Just one is the color of bright green but that plant is in a different soil mixture (way more natural mater). The only other thing is that when they got over an inch tall I put them in individual 3-5 pots (I realize I transplanted too soon but any help would ease my nerves. I think they are doing well each day but the three leaf thing baffles me. Thanks for any help
> widairyfarms



 I would be running the lights 24/7.  There are no advantages to running them 18/6, unless you are battling heat that you cannot combat.  Running 24/7 will result in more bud sites and thereby more bud.  What kind/size of light do you have them under?  Any chance of getting pics?  

Like kaotik mentioned, the leaves will come as the plant gets older and larger.  This hobby does take some patience...and it gets harder as the bud starts to develop.  If the color is good and they continue to grow, they are happy.  It sounds like the early transplant did not harm them at all.  It just makes it harder to control the wet and dry cycles when they are in too large a pot.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 3, 2014)

The plants are doing well I think. I stick my finger into the soil a little space away from the plant to check soil moisture. I use a paper clip near the plant to insure the roots can still get oxygen. I have a water and a foliar feeding rotation. I am running a 250mh light but the one under the cfl is doing best?/! Air is flowing and I really only water every three days and I alternate with foliar two days apart twice a week. I'll try 24 hr light over the weekend and sees what comes of it. 

View attachment 1412385913378.jpg


View attachment 1412385985558.jpg


View attachment 1412386013407.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 3, 2014)

Look good, the 24/7 light schedule will thicken up the plant...and keep the stretching to a minimum. They are just little guys now, once they get some legs...they will try to stretch on you, for sure 

Go real easy on the nutes at this age, they really don't need much....10% of rate, if they call for it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2014)

3 leaf pattern on the one plant is a genetic anomaly that occurs sometimes. Its not a problem and shouldn't affect the plant's ability to do its thing. They appear to be coming along fine and at a normal pace. They look happy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

A paper clip in the soil is not going to anything to get air to the roots, which will fill basically the entire pot.  To get air to the roots, you need to start with a good medium that has good drainage properties.  Your soil actually looks a bit dense with quite a bit of bark in it.  It could be improved and your drainage made better by the addition of perlite t your soil.

What exactly are you feeding them?  I would quit with the foliar feeding and feed tem the regular way  IM and IME, the only time you should foliar feed is if you have a deficiency.  The tips of the leaves curling like that can be a warning sign that something might not right.  It could be the foliar feeding.  

Plants are getting a little stretch to them.  Getting the light closer and going to 24/7 light should help with that.


----------

